# any cheap ways to semi permanently disable start stop?



## rantidine (Jul 9, 2019)

girlfriend got a 2017 cruze a few months ago.

i know that you can put the car in L and it will disable it, but was looking for something that is semi permanent.

nice car for the price, we both like it. the auto start stop feature is beyond awful. the throttle response is _perfectly_ fine when in L and at a stop. i let off brake, i give it gas, car takes off the best it can.

but occasionally for whatever reason if at a stop, the start/stop feature kicks on, i let off brake, engine turns back on, i give it gas, there is a solid 2 second delay before the car will start moving. this is actually scary. i have *literally* had the car floored at a stop and the car will not move for a second or two. no engine revs, no nothing. then the car finally takes off.




there is a $200 odb device that makes the car think the hood is open or something. there are engine tunes that disable it, but that can potentially cause a warranty issue.

$200 is a bit steep, but certainly cheaper than trading in the car. are there any DIY methods yet? i can't seem to find anything from googling. i saw one suggestion that subarus disable their start/stop feature when trailer lights are hooked up, but i can't find anything on the cruze and that working.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

rantidine said:


> girlfriend got a 2017 cruze a few months ago.
> 
> i know that you can put the car in L and it will disable it, but was looking for something that is semi permanent.
> 
> ...


I'll say first that no, there is no cheap and easy way to disable it. The 2019s do have a disable button now but as far as I know nobody has tried to modify their older models. Might be something to look in to.

As for how your car is working, it sounds like there might be a problem. Unless you're just exaggerating. There is no condition that the car wouldn't move with the gas pedal floored unless you're heel and toeing. As soon as you lift your foot off of the brake pedal the engine starts up so at most you'd have a small delay before moving forward again after a stop. It's usually less than a second. That's what people complain about. To me your scenario sounds a different though. might wanna call the dealer and ask them about it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, your vehicle sounds like it is not functioning correctly, at all. The GM auto-stop system is one of the best on the market, and normally is imperceptible unless you're specifically watching for it so you can complain about it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Putting the car in manumatic 6 will disable this feature and allow the car to drive normally.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah that's your best bet for a cheap solution. Honestly I wouldn't trust any of those ebay obdII tools for disabling it. I've heard very mixed results anyway. 

It sounds like something is wrong with the car so if you're under warranty still, I'd have them look into it.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

obermd said:


> Putting the car in manumatic 6 will disable this feature and allow the car to drive normally.


Was going to say "manual" in the highest gear. Saw in another vehicle (Piloteer or CR-V) forum, they installed a small gauge wire and jumpered it constantly OFF, "behind" the switch.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ford pickups have a disable also with trailer lights hooked up. And walmart sells the plug. $9. 

I bought a module for $140. Have been very pleased with it. Some of you might be or want cheap but the price was worth it to me to have an actual setup rather then some home made rig job.

One was working on his own homemade cheapo. Nothing seems to have come out of it though.


----------



## Ercnan (Jul 31, 2019)

I have an 18 hatch with just over 4K miles and have found that I don’t need to buy anything to override the auto stop. I don’t need to put the car in neutral or manual 6.
I have learned on this specific car that if I apply just enough pedal pressure to hold the car at a stop, it never turns off. More pedal pressure than needed beyond that will cause it to shut off as is normal.
As far as the delay on taking off, I have no speculation on what could cause that.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

$140 for the Smart Stop / Start disable module. Easy to put in. I have one (like Snowwy66) and absolutely love it. Just start, put in D and go. ??


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The brake pedal doesn't always work AND you really can't be driving around town with very slight pressure. That's just unrealistic.

It can be done. But I wouldn't want to risk my life.

BTW. Mine killed every time. With slight pressure.

I love my defeat module.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Has anyone tried unplugging (or jumpering, if applicable) the connector at the hood? 
Supposedly if the car thinks that the hood is open, it won't engage the stop start.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rantidine said:


> there are engine tunes that disable it, but that can potentially cause a warranty issue


With a 2017 model, how much of your warranty do you have left? It can't be much.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Booger said:


> Has anyone tried unplugging (or jumpering, if applicable) the connector at the hood?
> Supposedly if the car thinks that the hood is open, it won't engage the stop start.


Using a jumper would be permanent and trigger codes. And lights.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Unplugging the hood latch disables it, but will also trigger a check engine light. But no other actions.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Unplugging the hood latch disables it, but will also trigger a check engine light. But no other actions.


Is it a regular check engine light or a separate hood open light?
I would also wonder if this hood open switch can be disabled as well.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a regular CEL. 

If you trick it so the autostop doesn't work then you'll have a good ajar message. 

The modules for the hood latch that are ~$150 or whatever, ARE the trick.

You could solve the issue with a tune, or you can drive in L6. Those are 3 solutions that don't involve warning messages or CEL


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Open hood and start engine. You'll see what we're talking about.

I love my module. It WAS $140. Tariffs may have raises the price since.


----------

